# How Hot Was It?



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Damn hot! But the fishing was good.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Impressive! Not a lot of background in the pictures, don't you want us to know where you were?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

LOL. North over bridge. Take first right after 3000th pine tree. Go 21 miles, left at 25th for sale sign. Go over three bridges until you come to house with year around yard sale. Go right past 121 two tracks, and you are there.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

I know that place !
That 3000th pine tree is the one with the large knot under the lowest limb on the east side of the tree .


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

zzcop302 said:


> I know that place !
> That 3000th pine tree is the one with the large knot under the lowest limb on the east side of the tree .


 You don't know Ray, it's really a tamarack.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

It was the third bridge that scared me. A couple logs down and 2 2X6's. The boards were bowing as the Duramax went across. Pucker factor of 10.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Ranger Ray said:


> It was the third bridge that scared me. A couple logs down and 2 2X6's. The boards were bowing as the Duramax went across. Pucker factor of 10.


 I always say, "If you go fast enough it will be OK".


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Have been looking forward to your report this year. Since the Closer is on Saturday, I'll prolly fish half of Thursday and most of Friday. Currently pointed towards west U.P....


Looks like a nice floating fisherman contraption - can you share a picture of that?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice brookies and report! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Nice job Ray, it wasn't to bad close to home either.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Hey Ray, thanks. Wondered if you were able to get out again.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice job on the brookies.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Ranger Ray said:


> LOL. North over bridge. Take first right after 3000th pine tree. Go 21 miles, left at 25th for sale sign. Go over three bridges until you come to house with year around yard sale. Go right past 121 two tracks, and you are there.


Hey ,I recognise that leaf floating on the water....
You were fishing the former hot water hole at the B.C. Cobb plant!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I added that leaf, just to throw you off.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Very nice fish Ray. The last fish is certainly a fine specimen.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Nice report and great Pics Ray - thanks for sharing!


----------

